# 1967 Pontiac GTO Convertible Restoration New England



## Crusted Crug (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi, I was looking for any Reccomended shops in the Massachusetts + area that might specialize in GTO Restoration. I have a 67 Convertible and looking for a trustworthy, knowledgeable, affordable shop with great communication skills and great references. Have some money to kick off the project, but financing would be a plus, no problem with credit at all. Any consideration appreciated. New England area, Thank You Very Much, Please connect at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## 1966tempest (Jul 14, 2015)

Affordable and restoration wont go hand in hand... Dont know of any in the area.. You might have to do a web search..


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Have you found a shop to help you in the New England area?
I too am getting ready to do a frame off restoration to a 67 2HT and would also like to find a place to do some of those things I'm not knowledgeable about doing. To start I'll like to find a place to get the frame and components sandblasted and painted or powder coated.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

Have a guy in Mansfield Massachusetts. He loves GTO and works out of his house. Has s shop out back . I'm sure he has a ton of reference if you ask. I'm not sure what kind of rebuild your looking at ?if your looking for # 1 show not sure he is guy ( very few of them and I'm sure you know huge money) but a real quality job at a fair price hebyour man. I will email his adress to you tomorrow. Talk to him and go over to his home you will be impressed.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dd68gto said:


> Have a guy in Mansfield Massachusetts. He loves GTO and works out of his house. Has s shop out back . I'm sure he has a ton of reference if you ask. I'm not sure what kind of rebuild your looking at ?if your looking for # 1 show not sure he is guy ( very few of them and I'm sure you know huge money) but a real quality job at a fair price hebyour man. I will email his adress to you tomorrow. Talk to him and go over to his home you will be impressed.


Not to speak ill of this guy, but there have been others who have found a person who works out of their house or on the side. If you go with this guy, my recommendation is to make sure you take a ton of pics of your car as it now is. One poor guy had parts disappear that the restorer said he never had - its your word against his. Visit your car frequently. Have had some drop their car off and go back 6 months later to check on it only to find the car scattered in pieces with little work done let alone the parts placed in safe inside dry storage. Get a price - don't leave it open ended because when they charge you by the hour, are they really working on the car or are they including the trip for groceries at Walmart, BS'ing with their buddy who popped in to see the car, or....... Break it down into sections and pay as you go. If you have to put a big chunk of cash up front for the guy to begin, then I would be uncomfortable as its too easy for the guy to take the money and show little for it - another happening to a member. A small amount would be reasonable for materials, but I would not cover his labor until a "section" was done to your liking - he is not doing this for a living so he doesn't need your money to live off of. Then I would pay him what is owed. If possible, get a written quote and at a minimum, have a witness with you when you speak to the guy in person and drop off the car. 

Again, not saying anything ill about the guy as no doubt he may be the best - I used to do body work/paint out of my house for extra cash when I was younger, and a close buddy began his very successful autobody shop out of his garage at night and weekends while full timing it at a factory. Just CYA is all I'm sayin'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Onsetper (Jan 28, 2018)

mike mancini american muscle rhode island. did three cars so far all concourse and is starting my 67 h o soon. great guy, great work. i can post pics of his work.


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> dd68gto said:
> 
> 
> > Have a guy in Mansfield Massachusetts. He loves GTO and works out of his house. Has s shop out back . I'm sure he has a ton of reference if you ask. I'm not sure what kind of rebuild your looking at ?if your looking for # 1 show not sure he is guy ( very few of them and I'm sure you know huge money) but a real quality job at a fair price hebyour man. I will email his adress to you tomorrow. Talk to him and go over to his home you will be impressed.
> ...


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Where in Rhode Island is this guy?


----------



## 4seasonssvc (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi guys, I am new here, this thread in particular brought me here. I am wondering how you made out with your search for a restorer? My dad has a 67 gto convertible that is 1/2 put back together, frame has been done, body done, engine and tranny done. But in the last 2 years we haven't had much time to complete it. I have spoken with a few companies out west but they want to restripe the car and make it a magazine car for 100K plus, but what we are looking for is someone that can finish what my dad started and make a driver out of it not a magazine front page.

My dad has tried a few back yard guys here that we have meet along the way and unfortunately like noted above it has only led to lost money! Which is sad because I know there are a lot of guys out there that are back yard mechanics that could do this eyes closed, we just haven't meet them.

Any help and advise is appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

4seasonssvc said:


> Hi guys, I am new here, this thread in particular brought me here. I am wondering how you made out with your search for a restorer? My dad has a 67 gto convertible that is 1/2 put back together, frame has been done, body done, engine and tranny done. But in the last 2 years we haven't had much time to complete it. I have spoken with a few companies out west but they want to restripe the car and make it a magazine car for 100K plus, but what we are looking for is someone that can finish what my dad started and make a driver out of it not a magazine front page.
> 
> My dad has tried a few back yard guys here that we have meet along the way and unfortunately like noted above it has only led to lost money! Which is sad because I know there are a lot of guys out there that are back yard mechanics that could do this eyes closed, we just haven't meet them.
> 
> Any help and advise is appreciated.



No one can help if we don't know where you are located?????


----------



## 4seasonssvc (Feb 21, 2018)

New York, but I am more then able to travel and deliver for the right person, was going to bring it out to MI but they wanted to do a magazine car.


----------

